
Was Carly Fiorina a Bad CEO? - networked
https://www.quora.com/Was-Carly-Fiorina-a-bad-CEO?share=1
======
Tomte
Someone who was actually involved in Fiorina's hiring is spilling the beans,
including harsh assessments of the individual and strategic concerns of HP's
board?

That must be a joke. If he really is who he is I can't see why any board
should ever use his services again.

In HR you keep your mouth shut.

